# Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are some acrylic pens I did this week. The blue and gold was made for a buddy of mine who is a commander with the highway patrol. I made the blue to match his uniform and the gold matches his badge. They turned out pretty well. All did with a skew and micro meshed.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, you were a turning SOB this week bud! Nice looking pens Bernie! I am definitely going to try some acrylics in the future!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, Bernie, looks like you're turning amauk! ?? 

You're on a roll!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I really enjoy turning the acrylic. I use a skew totally on them and you don't even have to sand. I micro mesh and buff.


----------

